# New Member from London



## Seawitch (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi All
I quickly chose to join this site soon after finding it for myself.
I've got a special love of the last piston engined fighter aircraft, as is the case with other things at the peak of their development, like the Tea clippers and large two stroke motorcycles.
I'm looking forward to reading on, so sorry if this was brief!


----------



## mkloby (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome seawitch. Do you do any flying? My wife and I are dying to go to Ireland and London.


----------



## Seawitch (Dec 17, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Welcome seawitch. Do you do any flying? My wife and I are dying to go to Ireland and London.


Hi
I don't fly myself, bar lots of passenger stuff.
The closest I've been to _seat of the pants flying_ is in the Wessex helicopter on operations as a soldier, just a belt between you and an open door gets exciting at about 45% LOL!


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 17, 2006)

Welcome seawitch!!  

Just wondering, were you in the Army?

James.


----------



## Seawitch (Dec 17, 2006)

HI James 
LOL!  How did you guess? See here......


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello seawitch, welcome from down under where the Ashes have found a new home.....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Seawitch !!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

Wayne Little said:


> Hello seawitch, welcome from down under where the Ashes have found a new home.....



oh get bent  just wait and see how well you do next time without Gilchrist, Warne and Langer's on the way out too isn't he?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> oh get bent  just wait and see how well you do next time without Gilchrist, Warne and Langer's on the way out too isn't he?



Not to forget Ponting and McGrath...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

jesus with that kind of experience going we'll be playing a side with less than 100 test matches between them!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> jesus with that kind of experience going we'll be playing a side with less than 100 test matches between them!



Yep, one reason why I have said I believe we will win the back next time...



Me on another forum said:


> We will just win it back in 2009, the urn evidently feels it needs to have a little spell in the sunshine before it spends a longer duration of time in the cold and wet of the UK


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

well if that doesn't put the fear of God up the diggers i don't know what will...............


----------



## abramsteve (Dec 19, 2006)

We will develop and the poms will continue to lose. I personaly cant stand soccer that much, but when was the last time the poms won a world cup? I have complete faith in the Australian Cricket Academy. Our coaches and facilities are the best in the world. 

BTW G'day seawitch, I too am a new member, and if your like me you will spend more time reading than posting. Theres some great info here from a bunch of people who know there stuff!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

when was the last time the aussies won a rugby world cup


----------



## abramsteve (Dec 19, 2006)

true true lol


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice artwork you've got there, Seawitch!
Who wouldn't love the old clippers on the tea trade? Magnificent!


----------

